

Dear Mark Zuckerberg, Facebook is not, and should not be the internet - r0h1n
http://www.hindustantimes.com/technology-topstories/mr-zuckerberg-facebook-is-not-and-should-not-be-the-internet/article1-1337944.aspx

======
FreakyT
Reminds me of the "facebook-tunnel" project that appeared on the frontpage a
few weeks ago[1], which _did_ effectively turn Facebook into the internet --
though perhaps not exactly the way Facebook would prefer!

[1]: [https://github.com/matiasinsaurralde/facebook-
tunnel](https://github.com/matiasinsaurralde/facebook-tunnel)

------
honksillet
What is face book's exposure to antitrust legislation?

